# checking refund status at irs.gov



## compostelle (Jun 1, 2012)

I recently found out that the status of a refund could be checked on line.
I followed the instructions, and typed in 1$ as the refund amount. I am not due any refund at all.
The web page states the following:[/quote]

We cannot provide any information about your refund.

Has anyone checked for the status of their refund and gotten the same message?


----------



## compostelle (Jun 1, 2012)

*checked status of refund on irs.gov web site and had problems*

[xx


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe you should be asking this question on a US website since it is about the IRS and not Revenue Canada.


----------

